
UPT- Poker Re-Born -New Exciting Poker App - UPT
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stickylemon.upt
======
UPT
Be prepared to play the best free poker app on Mobile. Play exciting heads-up
poker game live against real players from all around the world. In each round,
you play 5 poker hands at once against your opponents’ 5 hands. The player
with the most winning poker hands, wins the round. Very addictive game!

